# Refund?



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

I paid $15/each for a few polish chicks. The price was a little steep but I figured, as long as they were healthy, I would do it instead of paying shipping from a hatchery. Bought week olds on Sunday, one died on Tuesday. We kept the temp regulated, water and food appropriate. Do I chalk the loss up to nature or go back to the place I bought them and complain? 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I would try for a refund. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

go for a refund. i would.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I think it is a toss up. I know if it were one I sold, I would offer refund or replace. Since it was so close to timing, and it was just the one. It could have just been nature, but then again, it would have been a loss for the seller as well if they hadn't just sold it. If it were a week, or weeks later, might be a different situation. But, to me, that is the benefit people get from buying local and from me, with ones we hatch, or even hatchery. Yes, I charge more than I pay for hatcheryy chicks, BUT, I also have variety, and take the risk of the shipment, health of chicks, and my reputation! That, and usually make sure they are eating, drinking, and get some fresh probiotics and electrolytes in them as soon as they arrive. 


Jim


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

*I can only judge by my company. If for any reason you are not satisfied a refund or replacement is offered. I believe that if the company wants your return business they will replace your lost chicks.*


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Some company's offer refunds some don't but I would think 15$ ones would have some kind of refund or something 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

